# Your best ever watch photo- Show us



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

I know some of you are brilliant photographers while many of us are mere mortals but I would love to see what you think is your best effort with the camera in taking a pic of one of your watches. I will start the ball rolling but I am sure we will only improve from here!


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll post back here later; gonna go buy an SLR.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> I'll post back here later; gonna go buy an SLR.


Just for this thread !......... , that's dedication ;-)

for me - As Arnie once said - I'll be back


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> I'll post back here later; gonna go buy an SLR.


How will buying a Mercedes help?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Brisman said:


> How will buying a Mercedes help?


Then I can drive to the camera shop.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Interrupting the comic repartee with a watch photo or two...



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr.sankhadeep (Apr 3, 2011)

DSC_4848 by dr.sankhadeep, on Flickr

LUME SHOT 

DSC_4859 by dr.sankhadeep, on Flickr


DSC_0263 by dr.sankhadeep, on Flickr


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Skeleton watches are really photogenic:


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> I'll post back here later; gonna go buy an SLR.


Cameras are so last year I am off to have a professional portrait done of mine.


----------



## Benjamin Tovey (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

camb66 said:


> ...what you think is your best effort with the camera in taking a pic of one of your watches...


Hmmm... that's pretty subjective because it really depends on the context and composition of the pic IMO. I have quite a few which are my personal "favorites" but for different reasons. I'll go ahead and post one now which I particularly like because of the watch's utilization reference detail in the compostion. I also like the depth of field and shading in this particular shot...Best,
Ron


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Hate to be "that guy"... but there's already a similar thread on this.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/post-your-best-watch-photos-514717.html


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Buzz


----------



## Looping (Sep 23, 2012)

à picture of my Bell & Ross br01 red radar


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

this is the best i can do.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vincile (Jan 15, 2011)

114270 V


----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Professional by istargazer, on Flickr


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Backlighting is a basic technique everyone should master.


----------



## Matillac (Sep 23, 2009)

A few of my favorites


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe not my best, but it is my newest photo (I got the Black Bay today, and I just took the picture to share it with WUS members)... :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just trying out my new camera I got a couple of days ago.


----------



## Technium (Oct 28, 2012)

Very cool shot along the rail.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## wilsonhui (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's one:

Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 MO CCCP Lume Shot by Wilson Hui, on Flickr

Vostok's aren't exactly prized for their lume.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## juzkimmi (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Bremont MB1 and B737-700! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

camb66 said:


> I know some of you are brilliant photographers while many of us are mere mortals but I would love to see what you think is your best effort with the camera in taking a pic of one of your watches. I will start the ball rolling but I am sure we will only improve from here!
> 
> View attachment 813232


Nice, clear shot. Great watch as well.


----------



## tutorlw (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I took this photo ... it is a fine watch too!









Won't set you back much more than dinner for two.


----------



## Garret805 (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the Bremont, the red is killer.

Close up-


----------



## jesse1 (Nov 11, 2009)

LeCoultre split second chronograph


----------



## QuangVuong (Nov 5, 2012)

My Seiko 5 in its newer days.

DSCF0175 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure these qualify as great shots, i see number of you posting breathtaking photos.


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

_*Maurice Lacroix Pontos PT6188 Chronographe - turbine crown*
(shot with Leica 10mp point & shoot - jpeg direct from camera)
_








_roger

_


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Not best ever but recent....


----------



## yoshi27 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

love this watch

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn, mine pales in comparison to some...but I'll play!

This is my most staged composition, shot with a DSLR:


----------

